# Ford 4600



## Joerice17 (Feb 17, 2017)

I have a problem. Put a new injector pump on a ford 4600su. I bled fuel filter the bleeder on pump and the lines. Getting plenty of fuel to injectors but the tractor won't start..I put the starter gear on 0 and I have the cav pump timed. I pulled the injectors and there still good. Have I bought a bad pump that doesn't have enough compression to activate the injectors?? I'm stumped and can't figure it out comments please I need help


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

The CAV timing is fool proof as long as you didn't move the gear..
It should have bolted right up w/ the dowel pin in the pump drive and the 3 bolts..
Then the 3 on the outside w/ the timing line on 0 degrees on the block..
Throttle wide open, shut off w/ the long end pointed to the pump drive??
What was the problem in the 1st place?? no start??


----------



## Joerice17 (Feb 17, 2017)

Yes I have all that correct. My shut off is a screw in and screw out kind. My tractor got hard bout cranking then no fuel would come out of bleeder or lines. Got on Internet bout a pump sent it to me put it on fired it up run it bout 10 hours backed it in shop killed it went back to crank it and it won't do nothing. Called the guy I bought it from because it has a year warranty and he sent me this one. I can't even get it hit a lick. My mechanic here at home looked at it and he thinks there a cheap made pump and junk. He don't think it can build up enough pressure to Crack the injectors.. ik u can loosen the bleeder on pump and it shoot a big stream out bout 3 foot from tractor and you can hold throttle wide open crank on it with injector line loose and spray goes everywhere


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

To determine if the pump is opening the injectors, just pull 1 injector, turn it up and outside the engine.
Hook the line back up and crank the motor.. and SEE if its firing the injector..
BE CAREFUL!! the fine mist coming out of the injector can/will penetrate the skin and you get blood poisoning.. Just stand back while cranking the engine.. Its dangerous but done regularly.
You can tell also by exhaust smoke while cranking.. if you have some, its getting fuel..
Does it have a "thermostart" in the intake?? Its a cold weather starting aid.. do you know how to activate it??


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

So your saying you have an electric shut off solenoid on it??
Doesn't mean it still doesn't have a manual shut off.. MOST DO..
BUT, a GOOD indicator that it has voltage is, the pump is pumping/squirting fuel AT the injector lines.. Just to throw this out there> there are some solenoids that are 24volts..
Its possible the wrong sol is installed?? The voltage should be stamped on the outside of the sol. body.. Just something else to check, seeing its gotcha stumped.
Did you do a compression check?? have the injectors been out & tested??
What did you pay for the pump??


----------



## Joerice17 (Feb 17, 2017)

I'll try the injector trick. Yeah it has warmer on it. It has nothing electronic on it. I gave 700.00 for the pump. I have no way of doing a compression check on injectors. I pulled injectors last night bc I thought I had it vapor locked. They still looked good nothing burnt or anything.


----------



## Joerice17 (Feb 17, 2017)

I'll try the injector trick. Yeah it has warmer on it. It has nothing electronic on it. I gave 700.00 for the pump. I have no way of doing a compression check on injectors. I pulled injectors last night bc I thought I had it vapor locked. They still looked good nothing burnt or anything.


----------

